# Remission?



## Bamagal (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone here experienced remission? If so, details please...


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Bamagal~
during my time on these boards, i have heard people go into remission. Unfortunately, when they start feeling better, they usually stop perusing these sites and commenting, so i'm not sure if you will hear from anyone that went into remission taking ATDs.

But, saying that, it does happen!

Me personally, RAI 5.6.2011 and still trying to find the right Armour dose. Did not even consider ATDs because we believe that i have been dealing with Graves many years and didn't want to be on ATDs for the 18-24 months to see if remission was possible for me. Patience is key with thyroid issues! Doing well though and don't regret any of the decisions i made.

Best wishes!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Remissions do happen but they are not common.

Remission for most is level FT-3 and FT-4 in mid to 3/4 range which is what we all strive for on replacement.

I have a friend who is in remission and constantly having lab tests and never really feels as good as she should being in remission with decent labs.

Enter menopause - gheesh - do us women ever get a break?

I tried for 4.5 years for remission and finally gave up - never being able to stay stable on anti-thyroid med's let alone no med's.


----------



## Suzhoney (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been symptom free from Grave's for over five years now. it spontaneously went into remission with no treatment. NOW, the symptoms are all back with a vengeance. Maybe remission can't last forever


----------

